# Thor: Tag der Entscheidung: Zweiter Trailer schlägt ein



## Zelada (23. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor: Tag der Entscheidung: Zweiter Trailer schlägt ein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Thor: Tag der Entscheidung: Zweiter Trailer schlägt ein*


----------



## Odin333 (23. Juli 2017)

Oh Gott... Hulk kann sprechen!?

Wird sicher trotzdem hammergeil.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2017)

Wow, nach dem okayischen ersten und dem eher schlechtereren zweitem Teil scheint das hier ja mal so richtig durch den Orkus zu ziehen. Man sieht richtig die Anleihen an Avengers 1. Schon die Schrift im 80er Stil lässt keinen Zweifel aufkommen, dass es hier um Spaß und nichts weiter geht. Sehr schön!

Auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung den lahmen Menschenkram mit Natalie Portman und Stellan Skarsgård endlich fallen zu lassen.

Thor, Hulk und Loki sind schon ein erstklassiges Trio Infernale, nur wie "Michelle Rodriguez kleine Schwester" da mit reinpasst, weiß ich nicht so, Jaimie Alexander als Sif aus dem zweiten Teil würde mir da mehr zusagen.


----------



## Maiernator (23. Juli 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Oh Gott... Hulk kann sprechen!?
> 
> Wird sicher trotzdem hammergeil.



Kann er in den Comics auch, je nach Version besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Juli 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Oh Gott... Hulk kann sprechen!?.



Hulk hat auch in anderen Filmen ab und zu was gesagt. Halt nur einzelne Wörter.
Hier ist er aber wohl schon seit zwei Jahren durchgängig in Hulk-Form. Da haben sich seine Fähigkeiten offenbar weiterentwickelt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> nur wie "Michelle Rodriguez kleine Schwester" da mit reinpasst, weiß ich nicht so, Jaimie Alexander als Sif aus dem zweiten Teil würde mir da mehr zusagen.



Valkyrie ist als Anführerin der Valküren von Valhalla nicht gerade unmächtig oder unwichtig. Mit Sif mindestens Ebenbürtig.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2017)

... wobei mir der erste Trailer bzgl. der verwendeten Musik *deutlich* besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Talisman79 (24. Juli 2017)

yippiee noch mehr superheromovies *gähn*


----------



## Angeldust (24. Juli 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> yippiee noch mehr superheromovies *gähn*



Für Leute mit etwas seriöserem Geschmack gibts Arte. Have fun


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2017)

Ach, solange mich die Filme so gut unterhalten, können ruhig noch ein paar kommen.

Wir haben am Fr den neuen Spider-Man gesehen und ich hatte Angst, auch hier wieder die x. Originstory hören bzw. sehen zu müssen. Erfrischenderweise war das nicht der Fall, ganz im Gegenteil. 



Spoiler



Hier kam nur ein Satz und dieser auch eher beiläufig: ich wurde von einer Spinne gebissen.


----------



## Talisman79 (24. Juli 2017)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Für Leute mit etwas seriöserem Geschmack gibts Arte. Have fun



das hat nich mal was mit geschmack zutun.bin/war selber riesen fan.nur wenn man pro jahr fünf filme oder mehr aus dem genre vorgesetzt bekommt,setzt irgendwann übersättigung ein.der punkt war bei mir vor etwa 5 jahren erreicht.das selbe phänomen kann man gut bei pro7 serien wie simpsons und co beobachten..früher noch lustig,bekomm ich langsam anfälle wenn ich den mist sehe.man kann sachen auch tot spielen

edit:originstory hin oder her,,die filme laufen doch am ende immer nach dem selben schema ab,,kennt man einen,kennt man alle


----------

